# Zweiter Monitor + Aufrüstungsberatung



## Lyrreth (1. Dezember 2014)

*Zweiter Monitor + Aufrüstungsberatung*

Hallo liebe Community 

Es ist mal wieder so weit. Ich suche euren Rat!


Ich plane, mir diesen Monat einen neuen, zweiten Monitor zu kaufen. Dieser soll meinen bisherigen 21,5" BenQ E2200HD  als Hauptbildschirm ablösen.

Der neue Monitor sollte sich zum Zocken eignen (wobei das ja alle ab ~150€ hinbekommen afaik) und darf sich vom Budget her irgendwo im Bereich 200€ - 250€ bewegen.

Farblich wäre schwarz wünschenswert, aber kein Muss.

Lediglich bei der Größe war ich mir noch nicht sicher. Ich schwanke zwischen 24" und 27". Tendenz liegt aber eher beim 24 Zöller. Abstand Sitzplatz <-> Monitor ~ 60-80 cm, je nachdem, wie gesund die Sitzposition ist 


Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir Licht in den Monitor-Dschungel bringen könntet!

_________________________________________________________________________________________


Weiterhin möchte ich, wenn ich schon einmal hier poste , mich bei euch erkundigen, wo ich bei meinem PC am ehesten wieder nachrüsten kann (ich tippe auf GraKa).


Aktuelles Setup:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
Mainboard: Asus M5A87
Arbeitsspeicher: 12GB DDR3-1600 1,5V
Grafikkarte: Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6950
Festplatten: 128 GB SSD (System), 2 x 1000GB SATA3 HDD
Netzteil:  Corsair TX 650  
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard 


Auch hier nochmals vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge!


Liebe Grüße,

Lyrreth


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2014)

Bei der Grafikkarte ist halt die Frage, was Du ausgeben willst - eine AMD R9 270X für 150€ würde schon +40%, eine AMD R9 280X sogar +70 bis 80% - die kostet ca 220€. Vom Preis und auch von der Leistung her dazwischen liegt die R9 280 ohne X. Und vlt. wäre sogar eine R9 290 noch okay für Deine CPU, die ist mehr als doppelt so schnell wie eine 6950. 

Falls Du auch die CPU wechseln willst: du bekommst für den X4 965 noch um die 50-60€, fürs Board 30€. Ein moderner Core i5 kostet so ca. 170€ und wäre schon Top, ein Xeon E3-1231v3 (quasi baugleich zum Core i7) kostet 225€. Zu beiden würde ein Board für 70-90€ passen. D.h. effektiv zahlst du inkl. Verkauf der alten CPU und Board ca.  160-220€ für eine deutlich bessere CPU, die auch noch eine ganze Weile halten wird - kann aber sein, dass der X4 965 Dir auch noch einige Monate reicht.



Monitor: naja, viele, die 27 Zoll haben, wollen nix kleineres mehr, aber wer 24 Zoll hat, der ist trotzdem voll zufrieden. Bei Deinem Abstand wäre 24 Zoll jedenfalls nicht "zu klein", 27 Zoll wäre aber auch gut.  Hier wäre ein guter 27 Zöller mit IPS-Panel. Das ist etwas langsamer als TN-Displays, aber das Bild ist dafür "besser". Asus VX279Q 68,6 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  den bekommst Du zb bei k&m-shop  auch für 230€ ASUS VX279Q schwarz, 27" (90LM00F0-B01670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    oder den hier https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/VS278Q-LED-Monitor/html/product/1031493?  der hat dann halt ein TN-Panel. 

Hier wäre einer in 24 Zoll ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   für nur 150€. Da ist dann die Frage, ob der nicht mehr als ausreicht. Siehe Meinungen http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005H3YW54 

An sich hast Du erst mit nem 144Hz-Display nochmal eine Steigerung für Gaming, aber da kosten die empfehlenswerten Modelle dann eher ab 300€


----------



## Lyrreth (1. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte ist halt die Frage, was Du ausgeben willst - eine AMD R9 270X für 150€ würde schon +40%, eine AMD R9 280X sogar +70 bis 80% - die kostet ca 220€. Vom Preis und auch von der Leistung her dazwischen liegt die R9 280 ohne X. Und vlt. wäre sogar eine R9 290 noch okay für Deine CPU, die ist mehr als doppelt so schnell wie eine 6950.
> 
> Falls Du auch die CPU wechseln willst: du bekommst für den X4 965 noch um die 50-60€, fürs Board 30€. Ein moderner Core i5 kostet so ca. 170€ und wäre schon Top, ein Xeon E3-1231v3 (quasi baugleich zum Core i7) kostet 225€. Zu beiden würde ein Board für 70-90€ passen. D.h. effektiv zahlst du inkl. Verkauf der alten CPU und Board ca.  160-220€ für eine deutlich bessere CPU, die auch noch eine ganze Weile halten wird - kann aber sein, dass der X4 965 Dir auch noch einige Monate reicht.



Bezüglich Budget beim nachrüsten gibt's keine starren Grenzen. Da geht alles in Ordnung, solange es Preis-/Leistungstechnisch noch sinnvoll ist.

Letztendlich sollen sowohl CPU+Board als auch Grafikkarte innerhalb der nächsten Monate gewechselt werden. Allerdings kann ich nicht beides gleichzeitig stemmen, weshalb ich da eben dem einen den Vorzug vor dem anderen geben muss  

Bei der CPU habe ich ebenefalls mit dem Xeon E3-1231v3 gebliebäugelt. Lese hier immer regelmäßig die Threads mit, auch wenn ich so gut wie gar nicht schreibe.

Wäre bei einer, kurze Zeit später folgenden, Aufrüstung mit einem Xeon+Board auch mehr als eine R9 290 sinnvoll (auch, wenn dann während der Übergangszeit wohl die CPU limitieren würde) ?




Herbboy schrieb:


> Monitor: naja, viele, die 27 Zoll haben, wollen nix kleineres mehr, aber wer 24 Zoll hat, der ist trotzdem voll zufrieden. Bei Deinem Abstand wäre 24 Zoll jedenfalls nicht "zu klein", 27 Zoll wäre aber auch gut.  Hier wäre ein guter 27 Zöller mit IPS-Panel. Das ist etwas langsamer als TN-Displays, aber das Bild ist dafür "besser". Asus VX279Q 68,6 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  den bekommst Du zb bei k&m-shop  auch für 230€ ASUS VX279Q schwarz, 27" (90LM00F0-B01670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    oder den hier https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/VS278Q-LED-Monitor/html/product/1031493?  der hat dann halt ein TN-Panel.
> 
> Hier wäre einer in 24 Zoll ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   für nur 150€. Da ist dann die Frage, ob der nicht mehr als ausreicht. Siehe Meinungen Asus VS248H 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> An sich hast Du erst mit nem 144Hz-Display nochmal eine Steigerung für Gaming, aber da kosten die empfehlenswerten Modelle dann eher ab 300€



Gut, dann werde ich mir die nochmal genauer anschauen. Ich schätze, der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von IPS <-> TN wird wohl eher für FPS Gamimg relevant sein? Da ich hauptsächlich MMO(RPG) u.ä., (Echtzeit-)Strategie, Aufbausimulationen sowie Adventure/Jump 'n Run spiele, wird es für mich wohl eher weniger relevant sein.

Wie stark machen sich denn die 144Hz bemerkbar? Damit ich grob einschätzen kann, ob es sich lohnt 


Schon einmal vielen Dank für die tolle Antwort!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2014)

Mehr als eine R9 290 ist derzeit nicht sinnvoll - nur die GTX 970 wäre eine Option. Die ist zwar keine 10% schneller und kostet derzeit trotzdem gleich 40-50€ mehr, aber sie braucht vergleichsweise wenig Strom und hätte PhysX (andere / zusätzliche Physik-Grafikeffekte), was aber nur wenige Games unterstützen. AMD wiederum hat Mantle (schnellere Ansteuerung der Karte und somit ein kleiner Schub), was aber noch sehr neu ist und wo man nicht weiß, ob das relevant wird. Dann wäre die R9 290X auch ca. gleichteuer wie die GTX 970, noch nen Tick besser, aber frisst ziemlich viel Strom. und im Modus, in dem sie nur moderat taktet, ist sie kaum schneller als die R9 290.

Aber alle Karten oberhalb von 320-350€ sind zu teuer für trotzdem nur relativ wenig Mehrleistung. 


Wegen des Monitors: für Deine Games würde IPS wohl kein Nachteil sein. Die 120 oder 144 Hz machen ein "weicheres" Bild, was den Ablauf angeht - da wirkt es irgendwie flüssiger, obwohl das gleiche Game bei 60Hz auch nicht mehr FPS hat. Aber es ist teuer, und IPS + 144Hz gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## Lyrreth (2. Dezember 2014)

Gut, da PhysX mich nicht interessiert wird's bei einer R9 290 bleiben.

Damit stehen mit dem Xeon+Board und der R9 290 wohl die Ausgaben der nächsten Monate im Bereich "Nachrüsten"  fest 


Bezüglich des Monitors werde ich wohl auf 120/144 Hz sowie IPS verzichten und bei einem "stinknormalen" TN-Panel Monitor bleiben. Wie du schon selbst sagtest, das dürfte mehr als ausreichen.

Tendenz geht noch immer zum 24", auch wenn 27" natürlich reizvoll ist. Hab da etwas Angst, dass mich der 27" nach langen Jahren 21,5" doch etwas erschlägt. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? *lach*


Nochmal vielen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2014)

Tja, ich weiß nur, dass fast jeder, der 27 Zoll hat, das nicht "zu groß" findet - es besteht aber die "Gefahr", dass Du dort dann einzelne Pixel eher siehst als bei 24 Zoll, darauf dann immer unbewusst achtest und es dich "nervt" - und 24 ist sicher auf keinen Fall "zu klein". D.h. mit 24 Zoll hast Du ganz sicher keine Nachteile und viele Modell für nen guten Preis - bei 27 Zoll zahlst Du  etwas mehr, findest das größere Bild vielleicht auf Dauer gut, aber vielleicht wäre es auch egal, und im schlimmsten Fall siehst Du "Fehler" zu exakt


----------



## Enisra (2. Dezember 2014)

also 27" sind nicht zu Groß und man sieht auch nicht unbedingt Pixel, es ist allerdings so die Größe wo man sich doch schon über einen 2K Bildschirm machen kann


----------



## Lyrreth (2. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Eindrücke und Erfahrungen.

Ich habe mich nun für den 24" von ASUS entschieden. Für 150€ bekommt man da scheinbar gute Ware geboten, und da mein budget ursprünglich höher lag, lege ich das Restgeld dann entweder für einen dritten Monitor zurück oder lasse es einfach in die Nachrüstung fließen.

Erneut bedanke ich mich für die stets schnelle und kompetente Beratung! Nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## Lyrreth (4. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

So, da ist mir heute Nacht direkt noch eine weitere Sache eingefallen, bei der ich gerne eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen möchte.

Und zwar habe ich aktuell ein recht billiges Tevion 5.1 Sound-System, welches ich zu ersetzen suche. 

Allerdings möchte ich gerne teilemäßig auf 2.0 oder 2.1 "downgraden"  (auch wenn's in jeder weiteren Hinsicht ein Upgrade ist  ), da ich bei mir 5.1 einerseits nicht vernünftig stellen kann, andererseits aber auch keinen rechten Bedarf mehr dafür sehe.

Da ich aber in dem Bereich nicht so bewandert bin brauche ich eure Hilfe.


Was ist denn besser? 2.0 oder 2.1? - Ich lese ja hier immer fleißig mit und versuche daher, schon einmal ein paar Infos vorweg zu geben.

Mein Budget für den Sound liegt so bei 100-150€, wenn kurz darüber der nächste Qualitätssprung zu erwarten ist, notfalls auch etwas mehr.
Ich bin definitiv kein Bass-Freak, es muss also nicht tief und tiefer wummen können, sodass vor Druck der Schreibtischstuhl wegrollt. Ein leichter, natürlicher Bass reicht mir vollkommen aus.
In meinem PC ist als Soundkarte eine Asus Xonar DX verbaut, falls relevant.
Ich höre viel Musik und Ingame-Musik.

Falls ihr noch mehr Infos braucht, einfach melden 


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Lyrreth


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2014)

Das ist an sich sehr einfach: 2.0 hat den deutlich klareren Klang fürs gleiche Geld und ab einer gewissen Boxengröße auch definitiv "genug" Bass, es fehlt halt der untere Bassbereich, der noch nachgrummelt. Aber nicht denken, dass sich das dann so bassarm anhört, als würdest Du auf nem Smartphone Musik hören    Bei 2.1 hast du wiederum den schwächeren Sound, weil die Boxen sehr klein sind und grad bei den Mitten schwach sind, daher übernimmt der Sub einen Teil der Mitten, was den Sound schwammiger macht - aber du hast halt in der Summe einen basslastigen Sound. Wenn Du auf Krawummm stehst, dann nimm 2.1 - wenn Du auf diferenzierten und klaren Klang aus bist, dann nimm 2.0. 

Bei Dir scheint 2.0 besser zu passen. Ich selber hab die Samson Media 4a (die 4 steht für nen 4 Zoll Mittel/Bass-Töner), die sind echt gut. Der Name sagt Dir vlt. nix, weil auf dem PC-Markt an sich nur die ganzen PC-Zubehör-Nasen ihre Produkte anbieten. Samson wiederum ist eine Firma, die sich eher an Musiker richtet - genau wie zB Fostex, Behringer, Adam...   hier: Samson Media One 4A  ich hab damals noch 150€ bezahlt, und da hieß es, dass das die besten für den Preis seien für Musik&co. Für 90€ sind die echt ein Schnäppchen. Die noch größeren Media 5A kosten 119€, auch das wäre ein super Preis, sofern die dann nicht ZU groß sind. Wichtig ist nur: du musst da noch ein Kabel 3,5mm (Soundkarte) auf 2x Cinch (kommt hinten an die Box, die auch den Volumeregler hat) dazubestellen. So eines zB http://www.thomann.de/de/the_sssnake_yrk2015.htm 

Wenn die 4a schon zu groß sein sollten, gibt es auch die 3a, aber da würde ich eher die hier nehmen M-Audio AV30 Studiophile  die sind bei 3 Zoll was hochwertiger. Das hier wäre die 4Zoll-Version M-Audio AV40 Studiophile Aktivlautsprecher    In 3 Zoll würde ich noch die empfehlen Fostex PM0.3d black  aber die haben einen Nachteil, den fast alle "Nahfeldmonitore" haben: weil man davon ausgeht, dass ein Musiker die nutzt, haben die keinen gemeinesamen Volumeregler. Denn im Studio hat "man" idR sowieso einen Regler an seinem Soundmodul oder sogar einen separaten Regler auf dem Schreibtisch und braucht daher an den Boxen keinen weiteren Regler. Die Samson und die M-Audio gehören zu den wenigen "Nahfeldmonitoren", die einen gemeinsamen Regler haben. Und auch bei den genannten müsstest Du noch das Kabel dazubestellen. Bei den Fostex nochmal ein anderes, aber ich denke, das Du die wohl eh nicht nimmst?

Nahfeldmonitor heißt btw: in der Musik ist ein Monitor ein Lautsprecher zur Kontrolle des Sounds, und Nahfeld bedeutet eben, dass es NICHT für große Bühnen gedacht ist, sondern für ein kleines Studio bei nem Sitzabstand bis zu 3-4 Meter. Auf diese Distanz sind die Boxen dann "perfekt" zum Kontrollieren von Sound. Natürlich kann man aber damit auch zB bei ner Party in nem 10x4m-Raum Musik laufen lassen und würde den Sound gut finden, man hört aus 8m Entfernung halt nur nicht mehr die Details derart, wie es zum Musikproduzieren verlangt würde


----------



## Lyrreth (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja, nach deinem ersten Absatz kam ich zu dem gleichen Schluss: 2.0 passt wohl besser bei mir  

Und mit den Samson hab ich schon fast gerechnet, die empfiehlst du ja - zurecht - öfter Mal 

Was die Größe angeht muss ich sehen, wieviel Platz ich "frei bekomme". Aber wenn die 3" genauso wertig sind wie die 4", tendiere ich wohl zu den 3", da ich für gewöhnlich immer viel Platz am Schreibtisch brauche *lach* und mir die AV-30 von M-Audio ganz gut gefallen. Die Fostex würde ich - richtig - eher nicht nehmen wollen.

Danke für die Empfehlungen und die super Erklärung. Ist sofort verständlich!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2014)

Also, die M-Audio: die kleinen sind ca. 13,4cm breit, die großen 15,2cm - ich denke, wenn die 3er passen, dann doch sicher auch die 4er    und bei der Tiefe sind es auch nur ca. 2cm Differenz.


----------



## Lyrreth (18. März 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, wie gern es gesehen ist, wenn man seine eigenen alten Threads wieder rauskramt, aber ich halt es für ganz sinnvoll, da sich die Thematik nicht verändert hat.

Vermutlich werden sich nun einige an den Kopf fassen und sage: Uff, du hast immer noch nicht aufgerüstet? Nun... Nein  - Hat sich bisher nie ergeben, so traurig es ist. Die Situation hat sich aber nicht verändert. Also, Ausgangsdaten sind bahezu gleich wie bereits im Startpost genannt:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
Mainboard: Asus M5A87
Arbeitsspeicher: 12GB DDR3-1600 1,5V
Grafikkarte: Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB (Dirt3 Edt.)
Festplatten: 128 GB SSD (System), 256 GB SSD (Games), 2 x 1000GB SATA3 HDD
Netzteil: Corsair TX 650
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard 


Was ich nun suche: 


 Vorrangig ein energieeffizientes Netzteil, da der Lüfter meines aktuellen nen Lagerschaden hat und nervige Geräusche produziert. Augenmerk auf Preis-/Leistung, um / bis ca- 80€ 
 Eine neue CPU + Board. Ich würde gerne den DDR3-RAM halten, wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet. Sollte das nicht sinnvoll sein, sagt es mir . Preisvorstellung: beides zusammen bis ca. 300€, muss nicht übertaktbar sein.
 Nachrangig (auch wenn vermutlich am bittersten nötig) eine neue Grafikkarte. Allerdings wollte ich Pascal abwarten, so lange komm ich damit noch aus, spiele weniger die sogenannten AAA Titel^^ Daher erstmal nicht so wichtig.

Würde mich freuen, wieder gut von euch beraten zu werden! 


Liebe Grüße,
Lyrreth


P.S.: Um auch hier mal Updates zu geben zu meiner gekauften Peripherie:

Es ist tatsächlich der ASUS Monitor gewesen. 24" passt gut hier rein und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding. Schönes Bild, schöner Monitor, für einen vernünftigen Preis.

Die Boxen habe ich mittlerweile auch besorgt, da sind es die M-Audio *42* geworden, da die 40er nicht mehr verfügbar waren. Mit den 42ern bin ich klanglich sehr zufrieden und sie gefallen mir vom optischen noch etwas besser als die 40er


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2016)

Hol Dir den Xeon E3-1226 V3, der ist wie ein i7-4770, hat also auch 8 Threads, kostet aber deutlich weniger: Intel Xeon E3-1226 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646E31226V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ca80-90€ Ersparnis. Ihm fehlt nur eine interne Grafikeinheit und 0,2GHz Takt. Näher dran am i7-4770 wäre der Xeon E3-1231 V3, der auch noch günstoiger als der i7-4770 ist, aber der kostet dann trotzdem schon 260€. 

Als Board zB das hier ASUS B85M-Gamer (90MB0LJ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder ASRock H97M Anniversary (90-MXGW40-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil zB das AeroCool Xpredator 550GM 550W ATX 2.4 (EN53947) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Chieftec A-90 GDP-550C 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder wenn es nicht modular sein muss zB XFX TS Gold Series 550W ATX 2.31 (P1-550G-TS3X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lyrreth (19. März 2016)

Danke Herb für die stets schnellen und guten Vorschläge.

Beim Prozessor hat sich ja nichts groß geändert. Der Xeon war Ende 2014 ein guter Vorschlag, ist er jetzt auch noch. Werde aber wohl auch zum E3-1231v3 greifen, die 30€ mehr gehen für mich in Ordnung.

Was die Boards angeht hätte ich erwähnen müssen, dass ich ATX bevorzuge und definitiv 6 SATA 6GBs-Anschlüsse brauche. Dadurch fielen die beiden o.g. Mainboards natürlich raus. Habe mir jetzt eines von Gigabyte rausgesucht: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3.

Die Netzteile schau ich mal durch. War jetzt zwar kein Hersteller bei, mit dem ich schon Erfahrung gesammelt hätte, aber das heißt ja nichts  Modular ist nicht zwingend nötig, aber wenn's dabei ist, nehm ich's auch mit


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2016)

Die beiden oben genannten waren nur Vorschläge, das Board von Gigabyte kannst du natürlich nehmen.


----------

